# Help Identifying Artist- Oil Painting From Early 1900's "G. De Florentiz"?



## hammitchris (Feb 20, 2016)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone could possibly help me identify the artist of this oil painting that I have? All I know about it is that it dates to the early 1900's and may have come from the Denholm & McKay store that was open in Worcester, Massachusetts, from 1871-1973. I think that the signature reads "G. De Florentiz" but I'm not for sure. I got a quote to have it cleaned and restored and it would cost me $290. I'm trying to determine if it is worth doing it because I don't know a whole lot about these things. Any advice or information would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------

